# vr6 turbo. oil feed line



## shgauar_jp (Mar 1, 2009)

im trying to figure out how to connect the feed line to the oil filter housing. i tried to take it off, but i hose to the ac is right in the way of lettin me do that. i did some seareching and the best i came up with is this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3604686
would have been perfect if the links were still active. once these lines are in my build is complete. so any help would be much appriciated


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo. oil feed line (shgauar_jp)*

just remove the pressure sender from the top, and then screw a T fitting between it and the housing. easy job if you have the rad out, with it in, not so much.


----------



## shgauar_jp (Mar 1, 2009)

really dont wanna take the radiator off if i dont have too. but based on other threads ive read sounds like i might have too...


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (shgauar_jp)*

what if you are also running a oil pressure gauge?


----------



## Nik.moretto (May 22, 2013)

this is old but i want to bump it...where is the to front connection where i can use the m10x1 to -4an fitting to connect it, I've looked this housing over and looked in bently and have no idea what i connect it to


----------

